# Christmas present



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to put that tread so I put it there! Maybe it's an occasion to add a stringed instrument section, but that's not my point today! I was really surprised when I open my gift yesterday night and I saw a mandolin! My girlfriend by me a mandolin! The main reasons, She wants to introduce me to something new and she wants a break of guitar practicing all night long! I'm really happy! I never touch one of those instruments unless in a store for noodling! It's not an high end thing but a really good one for a beginner like me! I'm looking on the internet since 8h this morning and I learn a couple of chords and scales! I love the sound of that little thing! It's really bluegrass! By the way did someone have a suggestion for a site with funny little songs and tips for the mandolin? Thanks to you guys and I hope you have a Merry Christmas!

P.S. I will post pics later this day


----------



## High Skool Artist (Dec 1, 2007)

thats awesome, my parents bought me an esp ltd vipder 50 series, awesome for its price, of corse i was the one who picked it out


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Mostly got small things which isnt bad. I got some CD and DVD racks, Two sets of 10-52 jim dunlop string which sound awesome!, Lots of hockey things (Cards, Pillow, Pen) AC/DC dog tag and some picks.

Oh! and I won 40 bucks on some scratch and wins my brother bought me!

Merry Christmas to everyones and a happy new year!

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice!

The only guitar-related stuff I got was 6 packs of strings, then parts for a PC I'm building, clothes, razors, candy, deodorant, all that good stuff and $500... but nothing tops the autographed Zakk Wylde photo!


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

i got 2 packs of super slinkys and a hardshell case for my acoustic but thats it for guitar stuff the rest was all cds and dvds but nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

If you want a mandolin solo to learn you should try learning the one from Ricky Scaggs Highway 40 blues...cool guitar solo as well which I learned.

Im not a huge country/bluegrass fan but I like Ricky Scaggs.
I love this song...its excellent

song is here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O72B7pgDeRg

For christmas I got an MXR phase 90 which I bought for myself...doesnt really count as a gift I guess.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Spoiled guy here. My girlfriend, her daughter and our friends got me an 80 gig PS3! Too cool!
Not to mention Help on DVD.
Lucky guy I be! :smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A good way to start with mandolin is to learn some simple fiddle tunes. Of course the tuning for a mandolin is the same as a fiddle (except for the pairs of strings) so you can play pretty much anything written for fiddle or violin on the mandolin.


There are many good books to get you started.



Have fun!


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

got a new vox wah


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i got a new toolbox for work- kinda needed it lol-

ti-ron i uploaded some pdf files of mandolin chords for a friend, if you have acrobat reader you can use them- its got a page of simple 2 finger ones, then a good set of the full chords, if it helps-
download here, available for the next 7 days only-
http://download.yousendit.com/4EFF4C1532D7BC10 

a pack of wolves, how do you like that vox? i need either a new wah or to repot my old ones- was thinking of a vox.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

High Skool Artist said:


> thats awesome, my parents bought me an esp ltd vipder 50 series, awesome for its price, of corse i was the one who picked it out


Just got one for my birthday a few weeks ago. Kicks the crap out of my Hondo...

The best present I have so far is Pulse.


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

I got a $50.00 Guitar Center gift card from my oldest son. Think I'm going to apply it on a Boss RC-2 Loop Station pedal.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

fraser said:


> ti-ron i uploaded some pdf files of mandolin chords for a friend, if you have acrobat reader you can use them- its got a page of simple 2 finger ones, then a good set of the full chords, if it helps-
> download here, available for the next 7 days only-
> http://download.yousendit.com/4EFF4C1532D7BC10


Thanks a lot, I will have a look on that!!!

Milkman: Yeah, it's quite simple to figure out how the mondolin works, I already found Dueling Banjo from the movie Delivrance on it!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> I wasn't sure where to put that tread so I put it there! Maybe it's an occasion to add a stringed instrument section, but that's not my point today! I was really surprised when I open my gift yesterday night and I saw a mandolin! My girlfriend by me a mandolin! The main reasons, She wants to introduce me to something new and she wants a break of guitar practicing all night long! I'm really happy! I never touch one of those instruments unless in a store for noodling! It's not an high end thing but a really good one for a beginner like me! I'm looking on the internet since 8h this morning and I learn a couple of chords and scales! I love the sound of that little thing! It's really bluegrass! By the way did someone have a suggestion for a site with funny little songs and tips for the mandolin? Thanks to you guys and I hope you have a Merry Christmas!
> 
> P.S. I will post pics later this day


I've often considered getting a mandolin--I love playing them, even though I don't really play them as a mandolin. I'm not really into a lot of traditional mandolin music. Still, I like the sound, and one of these days I just may have to buy me one. 

At one time, many years ago, a local store had a mandolin with a single coil pickup in it. While I was at the store a customer was checking it out and they played it acoustically and plugged into an amp--then they put effects on it, and I loved it. They didn't buy it--I looked it over but didn't have the money at the time (pre-Interac). About a week or two later I was back and could have bought it, but somebody beat me to it. But then it was returned a few weeks later, but by then I'd spent the money on something else.

(As to the other posts--no guitar based gifts--I mostly got practical gifts this year--which is fine by me.)


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.mandolincafe.com/

This place is a great resource for learning to play the mandolin.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I laughed when I read the OP, you sounded really excited Ti-Ron, Xmas morning and all that. So, now your gf is happy that you're not making all that noise?

No guitar-related presents for me this year other than some Jim Dunlop pick earrings from my daughter. She also spent a whole lotta time downloading and burning seasons 1-4 of Lexx for me, that is an awesome gift!

:wave:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got a red PRS Soapbar SE II, a Levy leather strap, a guitar setup and a 42in Plasma TV. All courtesy of my now fiancee. :rockon2::rockon2: I mentioned the TV coz I had a choice of that or a Maz Jr. I figured I'll get the Maz Jr myself at some point.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

My friend just left to China for the winter vacation. He asked me if I wanted anything as a souvenir. He's bringing me back a tube distortion and an analog delay pedal. I know, technically not a Christmas gift, but close enough.


----------



## guitarmusiczone (Jul 21, 2007)

a KORG PX4D for me!!:rockon:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

just noticed this thread......congrats CHITO

i bought another bass this fall (hohner Icon)................and have been sneaking in bits and pieces for a drum kit i am rebuilding....so all I deserved was the proverbial lump of coal and an exhausted Visa...
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

Mando is a fun instrument.

http://www.mandolincafe.net/cgi-bin/ikonboard.cgi
has all the info you'll ever need


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice link!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> just noticed this thread......congrats CHITO
> 
> RIFF


Thanks Riff!  Got engaged on Dec 24th.


----------

